# !!!!cool Tube Help!!!!!



## bkram22 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just received my new cool tube that i ordered today....  i have a 600W HPS hyrdofarm system... when i ordered the cool tube it said that the cord that came with it was universal and fits most ballasts well guess what... its a totally diff. style plug so now im in the situation of can i get the write cord from htgsupply or should i just take the socket of my old hydrofarm refector and make a bracket for it to mount onto the cool tube having not messed with ne wiring at all... adding that i am a sheet metal fabricator and can make an alluminum bracket with no problems at all... i was just wondering if u could buy a diff. cord  i got the cool tube b/C OF heat issues i have a 600W light in a rather smaller space.... any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated thanks again guys!!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2008)

I would think that you should be able to simply switch the cords or the ends without having to change the whole socket assembly out.


----------



## Tater (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok here's what you do.  Take your tin snips (I know you have some) and cut the end off the cord that came with the cool tube.  Take the cord that works with your ballast and cut that in half.  Wire the end you need to plug into the ballast to the end thats attached to your cool tube.  Use marrets and high grade rubberized electrical tape, take your time make sure your connections are good and then plug it in.  Its pretty easy.  If you want to go all out, go buy a female and male plug replacements from the hardware store and wire one to the cool tube cord and the other to the ballast.  Nice and neat and safe and professional looking and easy as pie.  Good luck mang.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 9, 2008)

happen to me also..even lowe home improvement and home depot does have the blubs, but they do not sells the same size of their female sockets!!!! thats sux,  I would listen to tater, IMO


----------

